# October 20th Party Thread



## jennyjenn39 (Sep 27, 2012)

Total anxiety! We are having the party in the backyard and decided to go with cocktail tables 6-8 people can stand around instead of your regular long tables and chairs. My boyfriend has a buddy who's dad owns a party rental spot and is supposed to be getting us the cocktail tables. I'm going nuts because he said yes, he can get them but, hasn't given us a price on it yet. My boyfriend isn't helping because he's a VERY last minute type of guy and is not stressing it where as i totally am. I'm just hoping he turns out to be cheaper than the prices i've gotten from other places! 

Other than that just finishing up the last few craft/decor things and waiting for thursday to start prepping everything. I can't wait! Good luck to you Shannie-Boo!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

FREAKING OUT!

I just... I have nothing... I have nothing! And the house is a giant puke atom bomb of halloween decorations. 

It will get better... I just have to finish hanging things up and go to the store to get all the food but right now it feels so close and things are almost done but its just very terrifying that everything is such a mess right now. 

I'll try to post my progress tonight.


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

My annual murder mystery party it the 20th. It's theme is "Homicide on Halloween at the Chamber of Screams Haunted House." I always do a potluck with me providing the entree, so that makes the food a little easier. I just bought the alcohol for the punch today, but still need to get the mixers for it. I have some major cleaning to do and the majority of the decorating to do. Thankfully I always take this week off from work, but it still never feels like enough time to do it all.


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I think I'm in pretty good shape. I still have lots of cleaning and cooking to do and some decorating and crafting left but I'm feeling much more prepared this year than last. I'll post some pics later of the decor. I do a mixed bag of themes. Hope you all are remembering to breathe! I'm giving myself a mini facial this morning because gosh dang it, I deserve it!


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

Good luck everyone!
I'm starting to feel better. My hubby and I dug into the garage and found the tables and chairs and wigs and candles. You know all the important Halloween items, Lol!
Now I need to just stay focused and starting getting things done and checking them off the lists. I'm a crazy list-maker! We have a white board by the kitchen with the master list of to do's. (only 3 things are checked off) And I keep many, many lists on the colored note app in my phone. I'm constantly checking them and rearranging. It helps keep my head straight. Before smart phones I used to have papers with notes and scribbles all over them stuffed in my purse.
Today I'm going to try to hang some outdoor lights and straighten up the house.


----------



## VampVixen (Sep 12, 2012)

This evening I'm going to try and cut out all of the bats I need to do this on my dining room wall. I don't have anything planned for Saturday during the day, so I will clean, get food and tables ready, and hang up the few little decorations that I don't have up yet. (Some lights and lanterns and a fake skeleton). So not nearly ready, but I think it will come together quickly once I start!


----------



## dkberg (Aug 31, 2012)

I am taking off tomorrow, just to cook all the goodies for my party on Saturday, and I am super stressed. I already have the house mostly decorated, but since we are going with zombie prom I still have to make a balloon arch of some kind. I did everything the day of party last year and my costume suffered for it but everyone had a good time. We have a larger group anticipated this year, so more stress, but more fun in the long run. At least I will have a couple of days to finish it up!


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

My 25th HS Reunion is Sat night ..I am sure it will be the most horrifying night of the whole season for me


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ours is Saturday. I have the garage half done. The hard stuff. lol Wife and I have been getting the house cleaned and ready. Ill be baking pretty much most of the day tomorrow. Making cookies, bone shaped brownies, coffin brownies, and my pumpkin muffins. Weathers 50/50 which is slowing outdoor preperations. Ill have to do just about everything Saturday morning/afternoon. This is why I havent been on the forum much. Just alot to do.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

ahhhh!!!
Working on my costume now...hoping to finish that tonight and do finishing touches on that tomo...decoratiing is about 50% done...going shopping for food tonight. i wish it was monday rather than thursdayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I started at 9 am today. Reraked the yard, we have a ton of leaves. Finished painting the bathroom. (didnt want the guests to see it half finished. lol) Been baking all day. Will be doing the final set up tomorrow morning/afternoon. Weathers not looking too hot either. 53 degrees, chance of an occasional shower. Oh well, wont be the first time.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

Y'all I am so glad I am not the only one stressing out before a party, overhauling the yard, painting... Really I am working all year on stuff and still cramming!!! Good luck this weekend everyone. Ours is on the 26th...get ready week!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My party is on the 20th and as of tonight I'm about 75% ready. I only have the bathroom left to decorate (I took today off of work, thank God). I'm stressing about the weather; tomorrow's high is supposed to be 83 and at some point tomorrow night it is supposed to be in the 60s. I hope the weather man is right, my house is too small if I can't use the backyard and I'm hoping to have a small fire. Also I have not done a practice mohawk for my costume (Lisbeth Salander) like I meant to so hopefully it will come out okay. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Today is the day. Weathers crappy. Im going to throw up our tent in front of the garage to give extra space. Ill probably have to move the fire pits up closer as well. 

Im off for the rest of the day, too much to do. Good luck to everyone whos party is tonight and Ill talk to yall tomorrow!


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks great here, highs around 66 and low in the upper 40's. Clear to partly cloudy with no chance of rain! I am so ready!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

are party friday night Rocked hope you all have a great one tonight


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Well, the weather cleared up right at 6:00. Sun peaked through for about 30 minutes before it started getting dark, the wind died down, and no rain drops. So weather wise it was okay. Had bout 40 people show, which is average for us. Everyone seemed to have a good time, just about all the food was eaten, just a couple trays of goodies were left and one gallon of cider which the family and I will kill off. Kids all had a great time doing the ghost hunt and running around and playing. It was good.


Now, having said that, I am so glad it's over. If anyone remembers, we were torn on even having a party this year. August we decided to go ahead and do it. 3 days ago we were wishing we didn't. lol Our hearts just wasn't into it this year, especially me. I have to say I didnt "enjoy" myself at all last night and found myself counting the minutes till people started leaving. That's not fair to my guests or myself. A very close coworker even approached me and asked if I was okay. She knew something was "off" with me. I of course smiled and said "nope, everything is good". But I think she knew. She knew that the wife and I were debating on even having this. 

At the end of the night when only a couple people were still lingering, including my brother, we started talking about next year. LaKrista and I stated "we're done". We're taking next year off. No "Party". This made 6 years of having our Halloween celebration and to be honest we're just burnt. Even scaling back took just as much work and more money than we wanted to spend. We had to skip a Halloween event because the only night was the night of our party. We already have our plan for next year and while it may upset afew people, we do this for ourselves. May sound selfish to some, but if we can't enjoy it, why have it? A break is definitely needed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Knew there were parties last night so checking in this a.m. to see how things went. Glad to hear the night was a success Saki.girl. What did you serve? Shadowbat, glad the weather cut you a break and that your guests had fun. I think we've all been burnt out before and understand the need for a break. People love having parties to go to but seldom want to host them so I'm sure your regulars will be disappointed next year but still understand. Sounds like it was a hit all the same with the food and all. When people start talking about next year you know they enjoyed your efforts. 

If anyone has pics of their house decorations or buffet tables I'd love to see them. Waiting to hear from the rest of you 19th-20th guys. Think there are at least 10 of you.


----------



## sixsixzero (Oct 2, 2012)

We had our party fri night. Party was awesome. I was actually finishing up my makeup when people started arriving. The only downside was the weather.... was super windy and cold. My 3 fog machines were running non stop to no avail, as the wind was just blowing it away. Then, just as I suspected it would, sat the weather broke, was warm, no wind ect....wouldve been the perfect atmosphere. Oh well, had 25-30 guests and had a blast! I have a plan for next year to decorate the basement as well to accomodate for the weather. Hope everyones parties went well this weekend and hope those for next weekend will be great! Ill post some pics after I can go through them and get them uploaded.......Happy haunting


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Shadowbat, glad the weather cut you a break and that your guests had fun. I think we've all been burnt out before and understand the need for a break. People love having parties to go to but seldom want to host them so I'm sure your regulars will be disappointed next year but still understand. Sounds like it was a hit all the same with the food and all.



Thats it too. Once I'd like to just go to a party and host one. 

I have received acouple of messages this morning thanking us for a great time last night. I am happy everyone enjoyed themselves. 

I wasnt big on taking pics last night. Only took afew at the beginning. You can see those in the album I uploaded:http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/shadowbat-albums-2012-halloween-party.html


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

This year's Murder Mystery Party was a success. Here are pictures of my guests.


















































































The trophies:


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great pics LadyIce! I too am glad my party is over and I really didn't enjoy it. I Had way more fun shopping and decorating. Several things went wrong including I messed up my fake tattoo and had to run to party city an hour before guests ware to begin arriving, I couldn't find my iPod repot and the first half hour there was no music. My next door neighbor and my brother in law had some sort of political argument within ten minutes of arrival and I broke a light bulb and got glass everywhere! None of my guests seemed to mind any of this, though. The costumes were great and everyone seemed to enjoy the food and each other. My friend's cupcakes were a hit but I once again had way too much food. And yet I am already thinking about next year.


----------



## brew8354 (Oct 2, 2010)

Well my party was the 20th too and I am still recovering!! Everyone's pics look great! The party did turn out great and everyone had a good time. We had around 100 again this year so it gets crazy. I know the feeling of do you want to go through all that work for one night, but we collect donations for the animal rescue that we adopted our pitbulls from, so I feel like I need to do the party to help out a great cause. We have a facebook page that has all the pics on it too but I will post some now, hope everyone who is having a party this weekend is close to being ready. I do find that it helpswith time if I take off Thursday and Friday and have the party on Saturday. I will load more later, my hands are getting tired haha
My husband and I, Jack the Ripper and his victim, Mary Kelly


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow! I can't imagine doing this for 100 people. Great pictures!


brew8354 said:


> Well my party was the 20th too and I am still recovering!! Everyone's pics look great! The party did turn out great and everyone had a good time. We had around 100 again this year so it gets crazy. I know the feeling of do you want to go through all that work for one night, but we collect donations for the animal rescue that we adopted our pitbulls from, so I feel like I need to do the party to help out a great cause. We have a facebook page that has all the pics on it too but I will post some now, hope everyone who is having a party this weekend is close to being ready. I do find that it helpswith time if I take off Thursday and Friday and have the party on Saturday. I will load more later, my hands are getting tired haha
> My husband and I, Jack the Ripper and his victim, Mary Kelly
> View attachment 138198
> View attachment 138199
> ...


----------

